# All That Twist > Image Corner >  Eid pictures

## NInA

post them here..

i'll post mine soon :blush:

----------


## Aleena

is dafa tu li hi nahi  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

aww...posts some old  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

haan lee tu hain but jenni ke sath hain saaree  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

jenni? who is jenni? and so what!?  :Smile:  Post some, if u like!

----------


## xeon

jenni nai mana kiya hai werna naraz ho jae gee

----------


## NInA

usse nahin pata chale ga, u spammer :S

----------


## Miss_Sweet

maine bhi nahi li pics is dafa  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

hummmm na kero post

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to main kaunsi karne lagi :P

----------


## pakman28

no pictures yet

----------


## NInA

sniff

----------


## amolsax

photo kahan hai?????

----------


## NInA

WHERE ARE URS?  :Wink:

----------


## SilentSpeech

Meri Tasweer Lekar Kya Karoge Tum?

----------


## mahi_ve

lo...lagta hai kisi ne bhi nahi li..lolz...
fakeer people..lol...j/k

i'll post mine as soon as i upload em...cn't b bothered...

----------


## mahi_ve

filhaal...heres a pictre of my mehndi...lolss

the webcam's settings r a bit messed p ..........sorry bout the pink colour...lol...

----------


## desiman

kutch nahi tasveer kahan hai?

----------


## Aleena

mahi ve nice mehndi :up;

----------


## NInA

Nice menhdi buddy

----------


## syeda

> jenni? who is jenni? and so what!?  Post some, if u like!


lolzz inki new g/f.. :mrgreen:

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Sun Nov 06, 2005 12:30 am
> 
> jenni? who is jenni? and so what!?  Post some, if u like!
> 
> 
> lolzz inki new g/f.. :mrgreen:


hahaha..are u sure NEW?...or new sector ki new :duno; :mrgreen:

----------


## Roshni

Chaand raat pictures 8-)

----------


## Roshni

one more

----------


## NInA

Nice mehndi....

----------


## khaaksaar

thTs so wicked....whts the point of this thread...anyways?

----------


## Roshni

> thTs so wicked....whts the point of this thread...anyways?


first of all Welcome here 8-) 

and whats the point? well common sense honey, to share your eid pictures :duh;

----------


## syeda

> Originally Posted by syeda @ Wed Nov 09, 2005 7:32 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Sun Nov 06, 2005 12:30 am
> 
> ...


lolzz jo b hein magar new hi hein :mrgreen:

----------


## manni9

> one more


nice pics Roshni jee  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

> Meri Tasweer Lekar Kya Karoge Tum?


Police ko doong :P :P

----------


## Sugar

lolzzzzzzz funny guys..

----------


## Sugar

lolzzzzzzz funny guys..

----------


## mahi_ve

nice pictres roshni

----------


## mahi_ve

nice pictres roshni

----------


## ViSIoN

thanks you... ... ... ...for shearing... ... ...

----------

